# how do you get a 16 month old to take digestive enzymes?



## nycmom18 (Dec 9, 2008)

tis all i have a very picky 16 month old...TIA!


----------



## HappyHappyMommy (Mar 9, 2009)

It looks like your post may have been missed, so I'm bumping it up for attention.







Anyone have a recommendation to share?


----------

